# Oilfield "Pumpjack" model plans



## Brian Rupnow

Due to a lack of "real work" right now, I'm going a git gaga from boredom. I don't feel like machining anything after my Webster engine thrash, but perhaps if there was enough interest I will do a complete set of plans (free) for a model pumpjack that you can power by whatever engine you choose. I visualize something about 8 or 9" high x about a 12" long base x perhaps 3 1/2" total width. If you are interested, please let me know on this thread.---Brian


----------



## ozzie46

I'm interested. 


 Ron


----------



## kustomkb

Thanks Brian,

I've been thinking about that too, since it was mentioned awhile back.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

From what I am able to determine, the only "expensive" part of one of these units (other than the brass and aluminum) will be a set or two of reduction spur gears. From experience gained when I built "The Pump" last year, it will have to be a large gear reduction to bring the speed down to acceptable limits. From pictures I have seen of these pumps operating, they certainly are not moving fast. I know that the spur gears I bought from Berg when building my Webster engine ended up costing $80 (tax and shipping included)----and that was for 2 gears only----and thats pretty steep for anybody on a fixed income. (Hell. it was expensive for me, and I'm still working!!!) I have a whole box full of gears that I scavenged from an electric drill repair company, but it would be nice if I could model something using components that EVERYONE has access to and are inexpensive (I know thats asking a lot). I am probably like a lot of you fellows---Fairly competent at building models, but not so good that I would tackle making gears. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.---Brian


----------



## black85vette

Brian;

Might have a look at RC cars. The off road racing RC cars have some heavy gears and need a bunch of reduction. They have them in different pitch / tooth counts. Even have bevel gears. A lot of them are plastic but they also have metal. Nice thing is that you can design around the gear rather than having to buy a specific gear. 

Being here in Oklahoma, which is big oil country I will be interested to see what you come up with.  If you need any pictures let me know. There are pumps all over the place.

EDIT:

I know nothing about this company and just post it as an example of what might work:

http://www.robinsonracing.com/catalog/catalog.html#


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Black85vette--Thank you for the excellent idea. The model shop in town here where I bought my traxxas carburetor were really impressed with my webster, and they did mention that they sold gears. I will persue that on Monday and see what I can come up with.---Brian


----------



## tel

Put me down on the interested side of the page as well.


----------



## Cliff

Hey Brian put me down for being interested and by the way back some years ago ( about 35 ) I got the opportunity to work on one I had to do some machine work for this company that rebuilt them and they a sprocket and chain in them about a 120 size chain 4 teeth wide very large and heavy that might be something to look at. Thought your Webster Engine was fantastic. Cliff


----------



## shred

IIRC you can get 4:1 speed reduction with one set of Robinson gears (that's what's on my Cracker), but staying in metal for any larger sizes gets very expensive quickly.


----------



## Blogwitch

I know it is in the UK, but their international posting costs aren't too bad, and of course I don't know how large you really want them, but I have just bought a couple of these for a forthcoming project.







Go down the page some and you will come to change gears. These are machined from solid billets, not cast as shown, and have a keyway ready cut.

http://rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/MYFORD_LATHE_USERS_NEW1.html

Another source for standard mod sizes might be here.

http://www.technobots.co.uk/acatalog/Shop_Front_Gears_365.html

Hope it helps a little.


Bogs


----------



## lathe nut

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWqEzeS-NIu[/ame]
I would be interested in some drawn plans, my old friend made this on, it has a 4 to1 gear reduction in the box, the bridle is a string where the polish rod is suppose he has string, it goes un and to the back where he has a spring to keep tension on the string, think we are doing to find an oil well to pump on, looking forward to the built, thanks, Lathe Nut, pecked away at my on Sidney lathe today, got just about everthing moving, oil and tap with a light hammer getting it, time forze and time will un freeze it


----------



## Maryak

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> From what I am able to determine, the only "expensive" part of one of these units (other than the brass and aluminum) will be a set or two of reduction spur gears. From experience gained when I built "The Pump" last year, it will have to be a large gear reduction to bring the speed down to acceptable limits.



Why not a worm and wormwheel ??? 1 step big reductions. Old windscreen wiper motor. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Twmaster

I think I was the numpty that was asking about plans for the pumpjack recently.

The RC world has a lot of gears to offer. I was going to suggest electric RC racing boat suppliers.

Ok, more to the point, Brian, if you make the plans I'll download...


----------



## 4156df

Brian,
I'd be interested too.
Dennis


----------



## maury

I am interested as well, as I sell kits for an oil field engine, and have another one on the drawing board. www.lonestarengineworks.com

Was it a scale model you were interested in drawing up, or a freelance, or something
from a picture you have? it would not take a lot of power to run a pump jack model, so
I would suggest the size you mentioned would be the minimum size. It's also easier to
add detail if the model is larger. If you would like to use some castings let me know.

As far as the gears go, any model worth having is worth investing a bit of money and time
into. Not to say one should be wasteful of either. Here is a web site which offers surplus
parts, and has an abundant supply of gears at a very reasonable price. 
https://sdp-si.com/eStore/

What media do you plan to draw your plans in?

maury


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Maury--I do all my work in 3D Solidworks. The plans I create are not super detailed true recreations of existing machines. They are a visual representation of what the machine looks like to a "casual observer". The overall mechanical functions are identical. They are not complex, professional modelmaker plans, but are geared more to novice machinists and hobbyists. Most of the people on this board have small machines, so I try to keep things relatively small to fit in with their lathe and mill sizes. The majority of us on this board have at least one smallish air/steam engine--1/2" to 5/8" bore, single cylinder. We all like to have a machine to run with our small engines.---Thats what my plans are about.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Just playing away this morning at some of the geometry and 'Pigonometry".--


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Okay--We're going to throw this open for a bit of discussion. What you see here is a general arrangement of what I have in mind. The sizes and layout of components are true indicators of what the detail drawings will be. I have animated it in my software, and it runs just like you would expect. I haven't finished the gears and countershaft yet, as I haven't had a chance to research gear availability. Nor have I yet shown the cable and spring that will anchor it to the base. As far as ratio and proportion is concerned, it reflects what I have "seen" in pictures, as I don't have one in my back yard to measure (Darn it!!!) Speak up guys----don't be shy. I may not take every suggestion, but the ones I consider as having merit will be added into the model, or changes made as required.---Brian


----------



## tel

Dunno if you can access back issues of Model Engineer Brian, but if you can there is some excellent 'further reading' in the series by Tubal Cain on building one of these. Not sure how long it ran, at least 10 parts, from memory and was a highly detailed model.


----------



## Sleazey

I would be very interested in your plans.

My father was in the oil business for 50 years, and I would like to have a working model of a pumping jack to remember him by.

I also worked in the oilfields in summers during college, another reason to want a working pumping jack.

I would most interested in one that was mechanically accurate, even if it was not a model of any particular make of jack.

Here is an extremely nice 3D model, with nearly 25000 polygons. Available in .DXF, .3DS (3D Studio), and .MAX (3ds Max 8.0). It's at TurboSquid 3d Marketplace: http://www.turbosquid.com/FullPreview/Index.cfm/ID/255752

However, it's $187.50 to download. Never mind.


----------



## kustomkb

Looks good Brian;

If you get the critical geometry nailed down, a guy could fancy it up as much as he pleases.

this one looks shiny;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzEzx227hL8[/ame]

and another from the same company;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyju3IA3kP0[/ame]


Thanks for your time.


----------



## mklotz

Maybe it's just me but a blinged-up oil derrick and pump just looks sooo wrong. It reminds me of a dump truck with chromed bumpers and mag wheels.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me but a blinged-up oil derrick and pump just looks sooo wrong. It reminds me of a dump truck with chromed bumpers and mag wheels.



Kinda like "Pimp my Oilpump"---right Marv!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SAM in LA

I recall seeing these oil pumps decorated with plywood and paint to look like animals.

I most likely saw these in California in the 1960's. 

No..... I was not using drugs then. 8)

SAM


----------



## SAM in LA

I recall seeing these oil pumps decorated with plywood and paint to look like animals. I most likely saw these in California in the 1960's.

No..... I was not using drugs then.

SAM


----------



## mklotz

Yeah, they were... like... groovy... you know, dude? 

The best one I remember was one fixed up to look like one of those "dipping bird" toys we all had as kids.


----------



## zeeprogrammer

So you like them dirty eh?


----------



## black85vette

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> As far as ratio and proportion is concerned, it reflects what I have "seen" in pictures, as I don't have one in my back yard to measure (Darn it!!!)



Brian; I wouldn't get to concerned with dimensions or ratios. There are so many different models, types and sizes of these things that you are bound to be close to one of them. Your proportions look about right to my eye and as long as it looks good to you it should be fine.

Any details you want photos of just ask.  There are several near by and lots of equipment dealers with new ones out in their lots.

A number of them have the top beam made of "I" beam or 2 "C" channels back to back. That would be pretty easy to fabricate / replicate.


----------



## mklotz

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> So you like them dirty eh?



Disheveled and tawdry has its attraction - with machinery as with ...


----------



## zeeprogrammer

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Disheveled and tawdry has its attraction - with machinery as with ...



Ah...so much in common...


----------



## Brian Rupnow

The model engine Gods have smiled on me once again!!! I went over to Ideal Hobby in Barrie, and found some very inexpensive gears that I am sure will work fine for the pumpjack model. The large gear is a nylon composite 32 pitch 72 teeth with a 0.220" wide face, and (fortunately) no hub. I say fortunately because the pinion is an 11 tooth metal gear with an offset hub and a bore of only 0.125". But---for a total cost of less than $10.00 Canadian, I can work around that. I know these gears are available all over North America, and may be available worl wide. (I hope so, anyways). The big gear is made by Traxxas and the small gear is made by Robinson Racing Products.


----------



## kustomkb

That's funny, I was thinking of the same large gear as I have several spares for my Nitro truck. 

Nice choice!


----------



## Brian Rupnow

There we go!! I had to do a few terribly clever things with the gears (and add a second pinion gear) to get clearance for a large enough diameter pulley and not have it hit the counterweight shaft. However, all things seem to have worked out fine, so tomorrow I will start with the details.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow

For anybody who is really "Itching" to build this pumpjack, here is something to get you going. I am going to post the things that are 99% sure to not change as the build progresses.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

And some legs for our tower---


----------



## Brian Rupnow

And a couple of cross struts----


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Now----Go build a tower!!!!


----------



## bearcar1

Looking real good there Brian, and I commend you on your CAD skills as well. It is nice to find bits that can be of practical use in the hobby stores too. I *think* that both of the companies mentioned have products worldwide. Can't wait to watch your prgress.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Blogwitch

Brian,

Very nice drawings indeed, and I am not nitpicking at all. Because your drawings show the correct dimensions with allowances made for the angles of the faces.

But some people can make a mistake sometimes by not showing the dimensions for the correct end to take your measurement from for machining the part, and because yours has both shown to perfection, I thought I would take the opportunity to explain a problem that can and does occur.

The part of your drawing shows a very good example, in that it has two different angles on it, both acute (from 0 to 90 degs) and obtuse (from 90 to 180 degs).

This can lead to a common mistake by machinists who are new to this game, and it isn't an obvious one, even though it would be obvious to many of us more experienced ones.

If you try to take an edge finder reading from the obtuse end (larger than 90 degs), your dimensions will be incorrect when you come to drill the holes, as your edge finder will be picking up the face lower than the corner rather than exactly on the corner, which would not happen if you used the acute end.

How do I know this? I can still remember the clip around the ear from my instructor over 40 years ago. They could use corporal punishment in those days.

Just to try to explain, I have shown a red arrow pointing to the acute angled end, which should be used for taking your measurements from.


Bogs


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Bogs---You are absolutely right. I have to assume when doing these drawings, that the folks who are building from my plans have progressed far enough in abilities as a machinist to know some of this stuff.--And as you point out, if they don't know this now, they will figure it out pretty quickly. My mandate here is not to teach novices how to read drawings, but to provide drawings for machinists from rank "newbie" to experienced senior gentlemen who have been machining and reading drawings for half a century.----Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Time to "beam on"----


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Sheesh!!! I'm running out of names for some of this stuff!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow

I'm bushed---


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Now I'm shafted----


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Dare I say I'm "connected"---


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Okay---I've ran out of corny jokes---


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Counterweight shaft---


----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow

Some more bushings---


----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## ironman

Brian, I really like your drawings. I beleive you said you use Solidworks. I use TurboCad V16.2 Deluxe and like to do my projects out like that before actual machining. My 3D needs much studying to make more complex rendering. I am in Texas and there is a company a few blocks away that has some of those pump jacks on their lot. I think I will make one after following your progress. You are doing a fine job. Thank you, ironman


----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow

*SO---are you all getting sick of drawings yet???*


----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow

And I certainly hope you like challenges---


----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow




----------



## Brian Rupnow

So, there you have it, fellows. There is always more that I can do with a set of plans, but this is as far as I am going to take this one for now. I've used up a couple or 3 days of "boredom time", and I think I have done up a fairly decent set of engineering drawings. As I said at the outset, I am not planning on building this (at least not now). I want someone else to build it, and I want to see and hear about it as you do. (Preferably either on this thread, or on a new "build thread" that you start). If you are going to download and save the plans, give me a karma point in appreciation. I know there will be questions, and eventually I will do up a nice assembly drawing for this. This looks to me like a very nice addition to a "Dynamic Display" driven by your engine of choice.----Brian


----------



## rake60

Nice work on the plans and drawings Brian! :bow:

Rick


----------



## tel

Nice work Brian - I will more than likely build one of these, substituting steel for the ali in most places and adding some detail. Won't be for a while tho' - got a couple of other projects to finish up first.


----------



## ozzie46

Heres a karma just for drawing them up and posting them. 

  Thanks Brian.

  Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Try this for a download of all the .pdf files---Let me know it it works.
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhdukxw2ef2


----------



## itowbig

yep it worked just fine brain thank you


----------



## SAM in LA

Brian,

Thanks for designing/drawing a Pumpjack and posting it on the forum.

Karma for a job well done.

SAM


----------



## lathe nut

Thanks Brian, that is neat the way that can be done, sure will bring joy to the builders, appreciate you, Lathe Nut


----------



## tel

Worked for me, 1 karma for you.


----------



## lathe nut

Brian, back in the 50's I can remember going to the local store near the area where I live and passing by a lot of oil field pumping jacks and there was this little one only about three feet tall, as the years passed I stopped where the pump was and it was pumping fresh water into a tanks and there were lines going to houses in the area, a wooden tank, rusty lines but that is all the water they had, I thought they were really up town we were still using the shallow well with the hand pump on it, when I pass though that area again I will take a picture of that little pump, one of the small oil companies has it at there place by the road, thanks for all the work you did on this project, Lathe Nut


----------



## Gordo

If you are looking for another taker on the plans, count me in.
Gordo ;D


----------



## ariz

Brian thank you for this new project, a very beautiful add-on for any engine

I can't download the file from the link that you have provided, but a karma point was left anyway


----------



## Brian Rupnow

ariz  said:
			
		

> Brian thank you for this new project, a very beautiful add-on for any engine
> 
> I can't download the file from the link that you have provided, but a karma point was left anyway



Ariz---Many other people have downloaded from the link I provided with no trouble. I'm not sure what problem you are having, can you explain why you can not download it? I will try and help you.----Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow

I would put the file in the downloads section on this forum, but I can't remember how.--Can someone tell me please.---Brian


----------



## ariz

thank you Brian, but I tried again just now and it worked without any problem
thanks again


----------



## Brian Rupnow

One final bit of information, for anyone who considers building a pumpjack, using the gears which I specified. The "optimum" center to center distance for the two small pinion gears seems to be 0.355". The center to center distance on the large 72 tooth gear and the small pinion gear driving it is 1.317", and the overall ratio from the steam engine driving to the counterweight shaft works out to about 18.5:1----Brian


----------



## goodyerie

Read this many times and decided to do this. Here is the link to my video.
Thanks 

Goody

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=6100.0


----------



## tontam

Brian:
I was looking for drawings to do for my business website for show and this is beyond perfect!!!! Outstanding work!! I am a mechanical designer and need something to put on my site that is not proprietary. I hope you do not mind. I also will take it an extra step and creat a video of this in simulation mode. Please check my site and contact me if you wish. Thanks!
http://www.ascmechanicaldesignservice.com


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Tontam--You are welcome to it. Thats why I post my plans, or links to them, so people like you can use them.---Brian


----------

